# Sieg gegen Seiler und Co!



## shiver55 (2 Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
zum Fall: Vor fast genau 3 Jahren bin ich Opfer des Rapidspark-Dialers geworden, einem sog. Autodialer. Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=31698&highlight=rapidspark
Mahnbescheid wurde erlassen im Mai 2004, natürlich widersprochen und abgewartet. Vor 3 Monaten dann die Ankündigung von Seiler, ein Gerichtsverfahren anzustrengen, wenn ich nicht zumindest einen Teilbetrag zahlen würde (1/3 der Gesamtforderung)! 
Spätestens da war mir klar, dass das der allerletzte Versuch war, wenigstens noch etwas abzustauben... 
Vorgestern flatterte dann Post vom Amtsgericht Euskirchen ins Haus mit der Mitteilung, das der Prozessbevöllmächtigte den Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides insgesamt zurückzieht!
Dank dieses Forums war ich eigentlich immer optimistisch, dass ich auch am Ende Recht bekomme!
Ich schreibe das auch, um allen Mut zu machen, nicht einfach zu bezahlen, wenn vom Anbieter oder Inkassounternehmen gedroht wird und sich nicht bange machen zu lassen. 
Keep a stiff upper lip!


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sieg gegen Seiler und Co!*

Glückwunsch! Zeigt das wieder einmal mehr, dass die hier geprägten Meinungen ziemlich gradaus sind.


----------



## Qoppa (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sieg gegen Seiler und Co!*

Glückwunsch!

und schön, mal eine "Rückmeldung" zu haben. 
Man kann hier wohl einen recht typischen Ablauf sehen:  


shiver55 schrieb:


> - Mahnbescheid im *Mai 2004*,
> - widersprochen und abgewartet.
> 
> - *Vor 3 Monaten  *Ankündigung von Seiler: Gerichtsverfahren, wenn nicht Teilbetrag zahlen (1/3 der Gesamtforderung)!
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sieg gegen Seiler und Co!*

Glückwunsch an das standhafte *******opfer (und nebenbei auch an die Betr****, aber ich will heute mal nicht in den Schampus spucken)


> und schön, mal eine "Rückmeldung" zu haben.


Das ist doppelt zu unterstreichen! Danke.


----------



## peanuts (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sieg gegen Seiler und Co!*



shiver55 schrieb:


> Vorgestern flatterte dann Post vom Amtsgericht Euskirchen ins Haus mit der Mitteilung, das der Prozessbevöllmächtigte den Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides insgesamt zurückzieht!



Glühstrumpf! Mir ergings ähnlich vor ein paar Jahren (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=56819#post56819). _(... Rechtsberatung gelöscht ...)_. Der Forderungsverzicht kam in meinem Fall innerhalb von ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sieg gegen Seiler und Co!*



peanuts schrieb:


> Glühstrumpf! Mir ergings ähnlich vor ein paar Jahren (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=56819#post56819). _(... Rechtsberatung gelöscht ...)_. Der Forderungsverzicht kam in meinem Fall innerhalb von ein paar Tagen.



Forderungsverzicht?? Wiedennwodennwasdenn?? 
Was habt Ihr denn da für'n Luxus-Inkasso !?
"Mein" Mahnbescheid vor drei Jahren , von den Axtmännern, ist "einfach so" untergangen - nie wieder was von gehört!
Oder muss ich jetzt doch noch zittern?!


siggi


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sieg gegen Seiler und Co!*



siggi schrieb:


> "Mein" Mahnbescheid vor drei Jahren ............. muss ich jetzt doch noch zittern?!


Wahrscheinlich nimmer, da die Forderung innert 3 Jahren längstens verjährt ist.


----------



## peanuts (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sieg gegen Seiler und Co!*

Dass Seiler den Mahnbescheid zurück gezogen hat, heisst ja nicht automatisch, dass der Gläubiger selbst auf die Forderung verzichtet. 

Es ist zwar absolut unwahrscheinlich, dass da noch was kommt, aber so ein Brief von der T-Com, mit dem die Niederschlagung der Forderung erklärt wird, ist auch was schönes. Und es hat für den Sachbearbeiter auch eine pädagogische Funktion


----------



## peanuts (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sieg gegen Seiler und Co!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nimmer, da die Forderung innert 3 Jahren längstens verjährt ist.



Ein Mahnbescheid hemmt die Verjährung...


----------



## drboe (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sieg gegen Seiler und Co!*



peanuts schrieb:


> Ein Mahnbescheid hemmt die Verjährung...



Aber wohl nicht ewig!

§ 204 (2) Die Hemmung nach Absatz 1 endet sechs Monate nach der rechtskräftigen Entscheidung oder anderweitigen Beendigung des eingeleiteten Verfahrens. Gerät das Verfahren dadurch in Stillstand, dass die Parteien es nicht betreiben, so tritt an die Stelle der Beendigung des Verfahrens die letzte Verfahrenshandlung der Parteien, des Gerichts oder der sonst mit dem Verfahren befassten Stelle. Die Hemmung beginnt erneut, wenn eine der Parteien das Verfahren weiter betreibt.

M. Boettcher


----------

